# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  فیلم آموزشی ترجیحا فارسی یا انگلیسی yii

## FirstLine

با سلام
از کجا میتونم یک فیلم آموزشی ترجیحا فارسی یا انگلیسی yii دانلوود کنم؟
البته کتاب آقای برجیان عزیز را دانلوود کردم ولی یه مقداری واسم گنگه، چون میخوام تازه استفاده از این فریمورک را شروع کنم، فکر میکنم که اگه یه کلیپ یا فیلم باشه که یه ماژول ساده یا یه سایت ساده را با yii آموزش بده ، خیلی بتونه بهم کمک کنه.
از لطف و راهنمایی شما سپاسگزارم
با تشکر

----------


## Pouyan2010

با سلام علاوه بر چند کلیپی که در خود سایت yiiframework وجود داره من کلیپ های خوبی در youtube.com دیدم که برای شروع خوب بود هرچند که بیشترشون به زبان روسی هستند.
البته من 42 جلسه آموزش این فریم ورک را که در آموزشگاه متاکو و بهاکو اصفهان تدریس کردم را دارم اما حجمشون خیلی زیاده که براتون آپلود کنم.

----------


## AlaaaW !

با سلام،
اگه از تورنت استفاده میکنین یه آموزش به زبان انگیلیسی هست که من خودم نگاه نکردم، ولی فکر نمیکنم چیز بدی باشه ...
اینم لینکش :
http://kat.dashitz.com/yii-developer...-t6961186.html
امیدوارم به دردتون بخوره !

----------


## MMSHFE

این آموزش هم بد نیست و فکر میکنم ارزش تهیه کردن رو داشته باشه. *لینک*

----------

